# Do you prefer tea or coffee?



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I like tea. Earl Grey. Hot. Also, Assam tea, and normal Ceylon tea, and green tea with jasmine. Or just PG tips. 

*wonders if Americans like tea*


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Coffee. Flavoured lattes in england, and cappuccino in Italy.


----------



## BrightDays (Sep 13, 2011)

I like tea


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

basically,tea - green, black, rooibos, earl grey, white tea - pretty much all tea species, and 3+ times a day, one of which must be on 5 or 6pm.
But I cannot resist coffee in Italy - its just different , and i cant explain !


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

It kind of depends on the mood I'm in, some days I prefer a nice cup of coffee, others I just enjoy a cup of tea.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I love both. I drink coffee until around 4 PM, and then tea until I go to bed. I feel sort of sick if I have tea in the morning, for whatever reason.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow surprising landslide for Tea so far.

I don't like Coffee. But love tea


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Neither, I drink hot chocolate.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

I like both about the same- that is with lots of sugar in each.


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Coffee.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I only like coffee if its in the society of lots of sugar and milk and chocolate and flavoured syrups. So basically just a milkshake.


----------



## bul8tt (Apr 18, 2011)

A cup of Indian green chai is relaxing in the evening, an iced vanilla coffee is outstanding on a hot day.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

I said tea, because I used to be an avid tea drinker. I loved green tea, camomile tea, and the occasional earl grey as a london fog cafe beverage. I have recently started getting in to drinking coffee every now and then though.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I like both, but prefer coffee overall I suppose.


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

0lly said:


> I like tea. Earl Grey. Hot. Also, Assam tea, and normal Ceylon tea, and green tea with jasmine. Or just PG tips.
> 
> *wonders if Americans like tea*


Yeah you English people really fiend the tea. At my last workplace, there was a good number of people from the UK, and they all got together every afternoon for tea time.

I like tea as well, but I'm more into rice tea than 'typical' teas. I like coffee more though... a little too much.

Also, when you said "Earl Grey. Hot.", I immediately thought of Star Trek TNG lol. If you have no idea what I'm talking about, the Captain drinks earl grey tea, and he always says "Earl Grey. Hot.", exactly like that into the computer haha.... good god, I am such a nerd....


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Tea....i want some now as tummy is not happy!


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Earl Grey, steaming, with a teaspoon of sugar and just a dab of honey.

Early, son.

Edit: What is the best brand of Earl Grizzle, in terms of strength, and taste?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> I love both. I drink coffee until around 4 PM, and then tea until I go to bed. I feel sort of sick if I have tea in the morning, for whatever reason.


I am polar in this respect; a nice hot Earl G in the AM settles the stomach from previous nights' escapades.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Neither. I don't like the taste of either. Milk in the morning and water the rest of the day, with the exception of soda on a rare occasion.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I like both, really digging Jasmine Green tea atm for black tea i like Prince of Wales, coffee I usually have medium roast in the morning.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

phoelomek said:


> I love both. I drink coffee until around 4 PM, and then tea until I go to bed. I feel sort of sick if I have tea in the morning, for whatever reason.


Same. I love Earl Grey or Assam tea with sugar and (soy) milk.
Green Tea gives me headaches for some reason. 
I only drink coffee black, without sugar.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

rosettas stoned said:


> Also, when you said "Earl Grey. Hot.", I immediately thought of Star Trek TNG lol. If you have no idea what I'm talking about, the Captain drinks earl grey tea, and he always says "Earl Grey. Hot.", exactly like that into the computer haha.... good god, I am such a nerd....


Actually that's why I wrote it like that lol. Drinking Earl Grey makes me feel a bit like Picard. Unfortunately I don't have a Replicator, so I just have to say "Tea, Earl Grey, Hot!" to my mom instead.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Coffeeeeee!


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Tea. I hate the bitter taste of coffee.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

I love tea and hate coffee.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I prefer coffee in general, although it's tea when I'm eating Chinese buffet.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

0lly said:


> I like tea. Earl Grey. Hot. Also, Assam tea, and normal Ceylon tea, and green tea with jasmine. Or just PG tips.
> 
> *wonders if Americans like tea*


 I like tea but I've been on a yerba mate kick for a while so I don't have time for tea. I have some sencha green tea I drink sometimes. My favorite black tea (so far) is keemun.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

CoCoa.
.
.
Coffe
.
.
tea


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Neither.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Tea


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

0lly said:


> *wonders if Americans like tea*


This American drinks tea.

I've never had a cup of hot coffee (though I believe I could get hooked on the flavored ones if I started up).


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Coffee. I'm one of the handful of people on this planet who despises tea.


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

0lly said:


> Actually that's why I wrote it like that lol. Drinking Earl Grey makes me feel a bit like Picard. Unfortunately I don't have a Replicator, so I just have to say "Tea, Earl Grey, Hot!" to my mom instead.


I had a feeling you were going for the Picard reference . I hope I'm as awesome as Picard when I'm old.


----------



## ladofmad (Apr 14, 2011)

I love green tea and dark coffee equally. Usually have 4 cups of joe every morning.


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

ladofmad said:


> Usually have 4 cups of joe every morning.


Damn that is a lot of coffee! And I was worrying about drinking 2 cups a day!


----------



## ladofmad (Apr 14, 2011)

rosettas stoned said:


> Damn that is a lot of coffee! And I was worrying about drinking 2 cups a day!


Yeah, at this point I pretty much need it to function in the morning.


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

ladofmad said:


> Yeah, at this point I pretty much need it to function in the morning.


Four cups just to get functioning, man that's nuts. If I drank 4 cups of coffee, I'd be off the walls and probably twitching like crazy. It's good s***, isn't it?


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Tea, Atleast it's tolerable. 
Coffee is nasty as hell.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

0lly said:


> I like tea. Earl Grey. Hot. Also, Assam tea, and normal Ceylon tea, and green tea with jasmine. Or just PG tips.
> 
> *wonders if Americans like tea*


Both.

Chamomile tea FTW!


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Tea hands down... I drink green tea with a bit of sugar everyday, it's supposedly really good for you health wise. Plus, just drinking it is cool, sipping on sum tea like a baws...

I love tea.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

tea


----------



## CMPS (Jul 10, 2011)

Coffee. I love a hot cup of coffee, especially on an early, cold, dark morning. 

But I do enjoy drinking tea, usually in the afternoon or evening.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Looove tea. Orange pekoe and Honey Lemon Ginseng green tea are what I normally drink. I do enjoy an Apple Cinnamon Chamomile once in a while though.


----------



## freakitty (Dec 17, 2010)

Tea


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I like both, but I drink tea more often. I don't like hot tea though..only iced. Green tea is my favorite.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I just wish loose tea was as easy to get in my area of the US as whole bean coffee is. I'd be in heaven. I pretty much have to order it if I want it.

I can't believe the entire tea section at even good stores consists of poor quality bagged teas. Those bagged teas that are a little better are very expensive for what they are and the amount you get for the price.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I voted for "neither," though if forced to choose I'd say tea is better simply because coffee is absolutely horrid. It's hard for any beverage to be as bad as coffee.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I drink coffee to wake me up at work. When I'm at home, I don't drink it because I can't seem to make it very well. A few weeks ago I had the best cup of coffee of my _life_, but it was teeny-tiny and four dollars, so I don't think I'll be doing that again any time soon.

Mostly I drink tea. More and more, I find this to be the only tea worth drinking:


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Tea for taste, coffee for staying awake.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Coffee. Tea is yucky


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

both are enjoyable


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I just started drinking coffee when I was 39 years old. Hated it when I was younger. Though by "coffee" I mean latte or capuchino. I can't drink straight black coffee. Blah.

I wanted to give up soda but not necessarily the caffeine, so I switched to lattes--mostly iced lattes! I have lost 10 lbs since giving up soda.

I like green tea and flavored black tea (like peach or raspberry). Also iced tea if that counts. Or iced green tea is good.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

0lly said:


> Actually that's why I wrote it like that lol. Drinking Earl Grey makes me feel a bit like Picard. Unfortunately I don't have a Replicator, so I just have to say "Tea, Earl Grey, Hot!" to my mom instead.


Yay Star Trek! My boyfriend does the same thing, except in public. (Well, maybe he does it to his mom too.)

I prefer coffee. But not black like Janeway :b


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Not a big fan of neither. 

Voted tea.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Tea. On average, i drink about 20 cups a day. I have never tried coffee though.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> I just wish loose tea was as easy to get in my area of the US as whole bean coffee is. I'd be in heaven. I pretty much have to order it if I want it.
> 
> I can't believe the entire tea section at even good stores consists of poor quality bagged teas. Those bagged teas that are a little better are very expensive for what they are and the amount you get for the price.


The usa, so un-civilised! I suppose kool-aid is your equivalent of tea


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

okcancel said:


> Coffee. Tea is yucky


You're yucky! :b

This thread reminded me though, I've never tried any sort of loose leaf tea. I think I'll start looking into that.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Coffee.

I'm currently totally addicted to coffee and chicory. It's pretty much heaven. I buy Cafe du Monde brand.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends. I _hate _things like chamomile or green tea. Disgusting. I love my rose hip or orange tea left to soak extra long so it's stronger than usual with a ton of honey. I can't stand plain coffee especially your standard cheap black coffee from the pot. I love expresso that is sweetened like some of the mint or white chocolate mixes they have in coffee shops here or anything like cappucino is good. Coffee flavored desserts are also good.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

0lly said:


> I suppose kool-aid is your equivalent of tea


Good lord I hope not. Kool-aid is gross. :b


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

I like chocolat au lait. See what I did there ? :lol


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm fixated on tea and finding new, unique ones. My latest discovery is Dilmah Italian Almond Tea. It's _gorgeous_. It tastes like the center of a chocolate dessert at a 5 star restaurant. It's nutty, sweet and has a strong and distinct je ne sais quoi I can't put my finger on.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't drink either normally but I will go for tea when I'm sick. Never coffee though. Gross.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Neither. Coffee doesn't help keep me up, and I don't think tea tastes all that good. But I really love Timmy's French vanilla cappuccino, and that's considered a "coffee" drink, so I guess coffee's alright.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

0lly said:


> I like tea. Earl Grey. Hot. Also, Assam tea, and normal Ceylon tea, and green tea with jasmine. Or just PG tips.
> 
> *wonders if Americans like tea*


 Thats the same sort of tea that Captain Picard likes lol


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

0lly said:


> I like tea. Earl Grey. Hot. Also, Assam tea, and normal Ceylon tea, and green tea with jasmine. Or just PG tips.
> 
> *wonders if Americans like tea*


I like to have both, but I absolutely love tea. 
I, too, like Assam, Ceylon, and Earl Grey. I also like spiced tea, Lady Grey and Kenyan tea.
Not a fan of green tea, though. :no


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

tea with milk.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay tea wins! ^^ I like mine with trim milk, no sugar. Can drink bucketloads daily but I like a mocha now and then, generally not a fan of coffee.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I absolutely love the taste of coffee, however, I have an awful tolerance for caffeine and become super hot-wired after a cup or two, so it's usually decaf for me.

If it's not coffee or alcohol I'm usually drinking unsweetened tea or water. Haven't really ventured too much into the tea world, though I do like chai tea and green tea. But overall, I prefer coffee.


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

I had saffron tea the other day, it was delicious.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

I don't drink coffee, but drink tea once a month, should have I voted "neither"... ?


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

^^^^ Me


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

0lly said:


> I like* tea. Earl Grey. Hot.* Also, Assam tea, and normal Ceylon tea, and green tea with jasmine. Or just PG tips.
> 
> *wonders if Americans like tea*


I lol'd.

I love tea. Fewer additives, the better I think. English Breakfast blend is a go-to, as well as a Kenyan I have. Full and rich. Nice.

But I'm discovering recently how tasty coffee can be. Usually makes me feel nauseated.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Tea


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I love both but coffee wins out. I usually drink mine black but I've been experimenting with my aeropress and a milk frothing wand from ikea recently. I can make you a latte that tastes like hot chocolate with just good coffee, some sugar (1-2 tsp) and whole milk.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hot chocolate =D


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I like tea more than coffee. I'm not much of a coffee person.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Tea. The only people who drink coffee here are wannabe americans.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Actually I like hot chocolate in the winter, unsweet Sun tea in the summer

Coffee is just icky.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

tea. i'm southern, it's self explanatory.

i actually don't like coffee at all. i'm good with lattes, cappuccino, and other sweeter caffeinated drinks on occasion.


----------

